# How many times a week do you train?



## MaoMl

*How many days a week do you train?*​
1 40.74%2 132.42%3 11721.75%4 15829.37%5 16230.11%6 5710.59%7 183.35%Not enough days in the week!91.67%


----------



## MaoMl

Including Cardio/Martial arts etc. Also do you think you over train?


----------



## JoePro

3x Heavy lifting 1 day with cardio, and then a day on it's own of just cardio first thing.


----------



## MaoMl

I am constantly told by my Mrs. that I over train (shes a Dr! so I find it hard to argue, although i try my best) i do 6 days a week weights and 2/3 Jiu Jitsu. I dont think its overtraining as i eat well and never feel tired, sore or have any progression problems in the gym.


----------



## JoePro

MaoMl said:


> I am constantly told by my Mrs. that I over train (shes a Dr! so I find it hard to argue, although i try my best) i do 6 days a week weights and 2/3 Jiu Jitsu. I dont think its overtraining as i eat well and never feel tired, sore or have any progression problems in the gym.


IMO that's overtraining man, 6 days is pretty useless to me... recovery is king!


----------



## Ash_87

twice a week if i can be ****d


----------



## R1cky

7


----------



## MaoMl

JoePro said:


> IMO that's overtraining man, 6 days is pretty useless to me... recovery is king!


I may be tempted to change to a 4 day week when uni finishes and i start cutting down for the summer. Totally agree though rest is King along with sleep...something i get plenty of being a student!!!


----------



## powerhousepeter

3 days a week


----------



## Squirrel

R1cky said:


> 7


Any chance you could post up your routine as I find it difficult to believe that anyone training with enough intensity to grow won't be overtraining by working out in some way 7 days per week. Your CNS must be shot to pieces!

P.S. I'm very old school, 4 times per week on a 4 way split.


----------



## layla

weights not anymore ,cardio everyday lol,i teach 26 classes a wk n love it .


----------



## Al n

I say 5 but I've done nothing for 4 weeks for various reasons.

My three gym sessions plus two early morning runs if they count.


----------



## 3752

MaoMl said:


> I am constantly told by my Mrs. that I over train (shes a Dr! so I find it hard to argue, although i try my best) i do 6 days a week weights and 2/3 Jiu Jitsu. I dont think its overtraining as i eat well and never feel tired, sore or have any progression problems in the gym.


the fact you are not sore would highlight to me you are over trained...

i do 3 days in the gym....


----------



## Dazza

Every other day without fail, on a 3 day split.


----------



## Jimbo 1

I do 5 days a week Monday to Friday & take the week end off to recover, works well can split the body parts up well, but if i need a extra day here or there i take it.


----------



## Greenspin

I train 6 days a week year round (Including christmas day). 3 weights and 3 cardio.


----------



## 1982chris1982

I to do day on/day off so work out 3 to 4 times a week... I do a push day, pull day and a leg day...simplicity is key!!!


----------



## Redbeard85

4's enough man, rest is important...


----------



## gt190

currently lift weight 3 times a week, cardio twice.

thinking about dropping the weightlifting to two times a week and upping cardio to 3.


----------



## tiny76

5 times a week for me with the weekends off to recover. If I feel I need a rest during the week I'll take a day off and train on sat or sun.


----------



## MarkFranco

I have 4 workouts and a lose set plan

They are all based around the Squat, deadlift, bench and OHP (each gets its own day and asstiance work on the day will be focused on creatign a balanced body and also lifts that will cross over into the main lift)

Dont allways get into the gym 4 times a week though, ill pretty much make sure if I only make it in twice that week ill be doing my squat and deadlift routines though

Oh and I did an "arms" day the other day


----------



## gymaddict1986

i currently train 5-6 days a week.monday wendesday and friday weights.also cardio after weights and cardio tuesday ,thursdays and sundays.saturday is my cheat day lol.currently on a cut.hence so much cardio.


----------



## Geonix

Generally would be 3 weight training sessions, cardio after this each. 1 Hour Kickboxing and 1 Hour MMA (Same day), If i feel my body hasn't recovered properly for whatever reason, lack of protein etc, then i'll just take a day or whats required off.


----------



## mal

just 2 times atm.


----------



## switch

4 days

2 heavy weight/low reps 2 lighter weight/high reps all compound at the moment.


----------



## Sk1nny

3 days a week for about an hour of heavy (for me  lifting. I worry that I undertrain but I'm still growing at a good rate so why do more. No cardio but that needs to change


----------



## Suprakill4

4 days a week weights, do cardio when i can be bothered!


----------



## Was_Eric

i put 6 but every day if i could

i am cutting mind

i dunno if ill ever go back to bulking, i like cadio too much


----------



## MarkFranco

I have 4 weight workouts

Sometimes only go to the gym twice a week though, if thats the case ill make sure I squat and deadlift


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Tues, Wed, Fri, Sat am weights

Mon - Fri pm cardio.


----------



## Guest

:woah i definetly overtrain then.....absolute minimum is 5,usualy about 8...and horse riding on top of that...however 3 sessions are mandatory so they dont count...so more like 5 then 

and im not lifting heavy

and ive just found out im hernia free so i can now smash it

actually i dont need to justify it


----------



## MRSTRONG

3 weight days although judging by my pics i need to train more 

2x cardio core days .


----------



## barsnack

5 days for me, mon-fri weight days, feel i have spilt the sessions up to im not over working anything, although every 4 weeks i would do a 3 days week


----------



## helicopter

5 or 6 days a week and some days that will be 2 training sessions with a sleep midday

split will usually be

bjj+thai

sprints/conditioning mma

bjj/thai strenght and conditioning

rest

bjj+ thai

sprints and s+c work

rest


----------



## adamkent

Train in my gym in the garage so 6 days of single bodypart...45 min intense ..it burns


----------



## shinobi_85

only 3-4 weight sessions but do a lot of martial arts, but i do force myself to do nothing on sunday but even then ill get tempted to play table tennis or some ****, im just too hyper i guess


----------



## Big Dawg

I don't count cardio so two days for me; both full body sessions, one exercise per body part.


----------



## xpower

3 or 4 days depending on routine


----------



## TryingToGetBig

7 weight sessions one a day,

3 PT sessions per week with work.

weights on a 5 day rotation, CHEST BACK ARMS	DELTS LEGS repeat


----------



## Davidmc1961

Twice a week.

Sat= Squat, Bench, Row, Curl

Tue= Deadlift, Press, Chins & Dips (Weighted)


----------



## bodell83

3 for me


----------



## stevolution

weights 4 times pw started to do cardio again after workouts


----------



## train365

TryingToGetBig said:


> 7 weight sessions one a day,
> 
> 3 PT sessions per week with work.
> 
> weights on a 5 day rotation, CHEST BACK ARMS	DELTS LEGS repeat


Do you mean you have a personal trainer at work??


----------



## alphadog

That almost looks like the way I train

5 day body work out and repeat, I struggle to stay away from the gym and always feel motivated even training often 7 days


----------



## PRD

On a 6 day training program. no cardio

days 1-5 heavy weights

day 6 rest

Thinking of reducing incase of overtraining


----------



## Gazzak

i have just started going back to the gym after not doing anything for 7 years so now i have a little bit of a belly i go 4 days a week 3 days lifting and a day on cardio


----------



## lobo

kieren1234 said:


> 4 days a week weights, do cardio when i can be bothered!


Same as ^^^ but 3 days weights!


----------



## m333ega

5-6 days aweek but only one body part a night. and 20mins cardio every other training day


----------



## leedog19

Train on a monday night, early tuesday morning then wednesday night, early friday morning so 4


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

4 days mma training 1 day cardio if can be bothered


----------



## dtlv

Usually four. I do my cardio on the same day as weights, so normally train two days with just a weights workout and two days weights plus cardio.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lift Mon, Wed, Fri on a 3 day split. Cardio (shh don't tell anybody) on Tues and Thurs. Weekends on my **** chilling.


----------



## gb666

Run mon - lift tues - activ rec wed - run thur - lift fri - active rec sat - run sun..dam 7 days a wek..lol


----------



## General lee

Depends on cycle and routine Im following but usually if doing pull, push, legs I train EOD, if doing my 4 day split I do 2on 1off


----------



## Paulieb

Just 5 for me


----------



## Dan1234

I don't believe in over training!! well not really...

I agree that you need adequate rest, but i think out bodies adapt to being able to train.

If you go to the gym for 30 minutes and are really intense, your body will adapt to training intensley for 30 minutes..

If you train for 2 hours with 3 minute rests, your body will adapt to training for 2 hours with 3 minutes rest

I would always suggest you mix it up and never repeat the same workout back to back


----------



## Beats

Monday Tuesday Wednesday Weights Thursday Muay Thai Friday Saturday Sunday Rest!


----------



## UKBenC

4 days a week, all weeknights I like my weekends off


----------



## Beats

barrettmma said:


> 4 days mma training 1 day cardio if can be bothered


Do you ever fight mate?


----------



## countrybumpkin

BigBennyM said:


> Lift Mon, Wed, Fri on a 3 day split. Cardio (shh don't tell anybody) on Tues and Thurs. Weekends on my **** chilling.


Exactly what I do, with large amounts of cheat foods on weekends. Unless i'm cutting :sad:


----------



## QuadFather94

Weights - monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday.

Rugby training - tuesday, thursday.


----------



## Metzer

4days weights, 1 day hiit


----------



## quinn85

get it all in mon-fri and do as little as possible on the weekends because that is what they are for


----------



## chris27

4 days for me and i find thats more than enough.


----------



## PharmaSay

5-6 times a week for the time being- squating on 3-4 of those and yet to be overtrained (yet!) I do have to ensure that not too much deadlifting takes place though.


----------



## murphy2010

Weight train 4x a week

Cardio 5-6x a week


----------



## expletive

Weights 3x a week, cardio 5x week


----------



## SK-XO

Weights I train 6 days per week... monday/tuesday/thursday/x2friday (morning,night)/saturday I train martial arts on wednesday. Don't do any cardio other then that, but I train so much as I enjoy it and i've nothing better to do pml.


----------



## GeordieSteve

Just started 6 day routine:

day 1 - Chest

day 2 - Shoulders

day 3 - Arms

day 4 - Legs

day 5 - Back

day 6 - Strength training chest

Then I'll change to training shoulders on Monday and strength training on the Sat. Doing this to build up some strength and I HATE the small feeling I get at a weekend after 2 days not training. Actually makes me lose interest


----------



## Nidge

Mon, Wed, Fri weights then Tue and Thur cardio. That does me I'm done with all this heavy lifting now.


----------



## jujhimup

sun, tues, thurs - weights

sun-fri - 'cardio' (if you can call it that. just involves more walking in the day than saturday!


----------



## Nickthegreek

At the moment im trying to shred the fat so i am doing 5 weight sessions a week plus 5/6 cardio sessions! Hard work, its like wake up go gym , go work , go gym, go sleep and repeat (eating in between of course  )


----------



## Flynnie_Guns

Ive started doing 3 days of training then a rest day and its working well


----------



## huge monguss

SK-XO said:


> I train so much as I enjoy it and i've nothing better to do pml.


That sounds a bit like me + I work in the gym so passes the time.

Mon chest-tri's

Tue back-bi's

Wed legs

Thur shoulders

Fri just bi's

Sat just tri's

Sun day off just because the gym is closed haha

might just do bi's and tri's together on either fri or sat then making it 5 days a week.


----------



## Shaun Mikdee

usually 5, sometimes 6. But i work 6 days a week, and Sunday is my only day off, thats usually my hungover day, but working 6 days and gym 6 days a week is pretty knackering


----------



## Tof10

Mon-Arms

Tues-Quads, calves

Wed-Chest

Thurs-Back, calves

Fri- Shoulders

Sat- hamstrings, calves

No such thing as overtraning, only under eating.

Time under tension can be achieved after cns failure without causing more stress to the cns so overtraining can be avoided by not doing forced reps, yet keeping time under tension via stretch overload.


----------



## murphy2010

weights 5x week (legs x1, chest and arms x2 and back + shoulders x2)

cardio 5x a week


----------



## varn01

Five


----------



## Fatstuff

4 if possible if not 3


----------



## DiggyV

on average 7 sessions a week.

4 cardio (Mon, Tues, Wed, Thu evenings)

3 weights (Tues, Wed, Thu mornings)

Sometimes will do a Friday morning session on 'minor' muscle groups - abs plus arms - possibly once a month.

Lots of cardio right now, to get rid of the excess fat. Hopefully get back to a little less cardio in the next 4-6 months though.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## nomnom

Was doing upper body Monday, lower body Tuesday, then a push/pull/legs routine from Thurs to Saturday. Worked great for a while, then started feeling really tired all the time. Now its a 5 Day split for me, feeling much fresher.


----------



## Ginger Ben

3 at the moment on stronglifts 5x5 - Mon,Wed,Fri where possible


----------



## Vickky

6 days a week weights on a 4 day split ! i take sundays off to binge hahahah


----------



## Lycan Prince

I lift 6 days a week and I do cardio on top. I also partake in a kick boxing class on a thursday for 1hr 30mins.....gotta love training


----------



## richgearguy

Every other day, so about 3 days per week. I work each muscle group once every 6 days. All my sets are to failure so I need the time to recover and stay motivated.


----------



## ryda

4, also play football twice a week all part of cardio


----------



## iMunkie

Weights 3x a week with Rugby Training 3x a week with an additional Cardio session on the weekend (assuming I don't have a game that weekend).


----------



## Mr_Ryan

4 days a week

Monday Push

Tuesday Pull

Wednesday Rest

Thursday Push

Friday Pull


----------



## Committed

You cant over train if your doing it all the time. Its just training then isn't it lol?????


----------



## Nocarbs

TryingToGetBig said:


> 7 weight sessions one a day, 3 PT sessions per week with work.weights on a 5 day rotation, CHEST BACK ARMS	DELTS LEGS repeat


That's far to much IMO. When do you rest ???


----------



## HVYDUTY100

3 days maximum for weights


----------



## Big ape

4 days for me is handsome


----------



## liamo69

always 5 days a week .weekends off


----------



## Tombo

I didn't knwo it included cardio, I do mroe than 3 haha


----------



## deegan711

i do six, four days of weights and two days of cardio to get the weight down lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting

3 days is enogh for a natural guy


----------



## Chris1993

5 days a week then chill over the weekend

nuff said


----------



## Big_Ant

I was training 3 days a week then switch to 5 for a few months and now back on 3 , i wasnt gaining as much doing 5 days compared to 3.


----------



## sutmae

Started with 3 went to 4 and back to 3. Fits in nicely and seems to work better for me.


----------



## Djibril

i do Weights 5 times a week, for cardio i walk from the gym to the way home for 45 minutes most of the days.

i wish i could follow 3x a week like some vets Recommend but i like going to the gym , 3 times a week would be nothing, 12 days in a month, i would be a poor bastard


----------



## Pictor

x3 weights

x2/3 fasted cardio

Doesn't matter what routine/split I'm doing I always lift x3 per week


----------



## zak1990

4


----------



## Cutting_edge

7 and all natural


----------



## needle

3 days weights + 3 days cardio

Mon - Weights

Tue - Cardio

Wed - Weights

Thu - Cardio

Fri - Weights

Sat - Cardio


----------



## RowRow

5-7 days. If I feel tired I take a day. Weights only. Hitting back and legs 2x a week.


----------



## 44carl44

4 days and cardio sundays


----------



## deemann

3 days weights 2 days cardio


----------



## dr gonzo

5 times rest saturday and sunday.


----------



## Ukbeefcake

K boxing 1-2 days a week

Weights 3-4 days a week


----------



## dtlv

Currently one day off/one day on . Each training day it's do cardio in the a.m. and weights p.m.


----------



## Marrsy86

3 Weights, 2-3 Cardio.


----------



## golden

personally if i dont take the weekends off as well as a full week every 12, my progress stagnates. it starts with muscle twitching and over a period of a couple of weeks a constant tiredness and general lack of interest in workouts sets in. I do agree to some extent when on juice that under training is generally more of a problem.


----------



## The Shredder

4 Days a week for me.2 day split

For me my week/routine starts on Sunday

Sunday legs(no calves)

Monday Chest/bi/calves

Tuesday : Rest

Wednesday: Back(some small amount of hams if I cba)

Thursday :Shoulders/Triceps/Bit of calves

Been doing this for 3/4 months solid now and I'm the heaviest I've been as well as look my best..Also started a much more b/b diet so that's obviously helped!

I don't' know how some guys train 7 days a week. I understand some do 3/4 days resistance and the couple days cardio but how can you do heavy weights 7 days a week and not burn yourself out?

I got a feeling some people putting in half ****d efforts and call it a workout! Keyword is "INTENSITY"


----------



## Dyl

4 days a week. Would love to to everyday but need my 3 days rest!


----------



## baileyhocking

EVERYONE is different, some people constantly train with weights everyday of the week. But then some people could train 2 - 3 times a week and be too knackered to do more. Its all about the individual.


----------



## dr gonzo

Isnt it better to train 3 days a week as Pscarb says above?


----------



## dr gonzo

:confused1:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

monday - GYM

Tuesday - Karate

wednesday - GYM

Thhursday -Karate

Friday - GYM

Cardio every day mon-fri to and from work 4.8 miles a day


----------



## Joebrah

5 times at the gym

but all 7 days including walking to work and back 16 mile round trip and cycling


----------



## Darrenmac1988

3-4 times a week - off season

Mon - Log Press, CG Bench, Squat, Leg Press

Wed - Deadlift, Good Morning, Row, Curls

Thurs - Stict Press, Shrugs, Side/Rear Delts

Sat - Bench, Tricep work


----------



## minidorian

Actually I traine 6 days, i'm in a period of fat lost ( 1 h 30 with cardio and abs ). But to trained very hard it's very important the diet and suplements.


----------



## The Guvnor

In my head 5 but in reality 2-3 - need to make reality 5! LoL


----------



## J89

My aim is to lift Mon-Weds-Fri and get a cardio session in on Tuesday and Thursday. If I miss a lifting session then i'll usually do that on the cardio day instead.


----------



## jstarcarr

3-4 days a week atm but will be doing 5 starting in a week.


----------



## BoxerJay

MaoMl said:


> Including Cardio/Martial arts etc. Also do you think you over train?


Every single day of the week, normally between 2 - 4 hours, sometimes more sometimes less.

If i'm not training I'm reading about it, or watching videos, or talking about it. I train on my break in work in the staff room, I run to and from work (3 miles) - Just got back from 2 weeks in Wales, every day I was swimming, running, pad work, and all manor of other things. I spend countless hours a week in JuJitsu, and usually between 8 - 10 hours in the boxing gym. From the moment I wake until I go to bed, I'm training lol

Addicted? Probably. Bothered? Not at all.


----------



## Uncle Phil

4:

Sunday - Chest and triceps

Monday - Legs and abs

Wednesday - Back and biceps

Thursday - Shoulders


----------



## infernal0988

4 days on 3 days off gives my body more time to recover as a whole i think


----------



## Heath

Chest+bi's+tris (in that order)

Legs+core

OFF

Shoulders+back

OFF

Repeat or another off day

So 3 day split over 5/6 days


----------



## DianabolLecter

2 days on 1 day off repeat


----------



## BigTrev

For me 4 times a week covering each muscle group once a week is plenty.Cardio 3 times weekly included at the end of my weights


----------



## User Name

Usually around 5-6 including sports training. Often 7 during game/race weeks.

Probably one of the reasons why i've never got out of shape whilst eating and drinking whatever's taken my fancy.


----------



## Kane T

Mon/tue/thu/fri.


----------



## Lou Lou

i do 6 hours of pole a week, 2 hours of body conditioning and around 3-4 hours in the gym but sometimes when im teaching i dont work very hard myself!


----------



## mal

2 times. mon and fri.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

4/5 depends how i recover.


----------



## RowRow

As many days as I can before I feel I need a day off lately. Body seems to be responding well to this over reaching method.


----------



## dbaird

push pull legs followed by 30-40 mins cardio. 4 days a week. after work

AM cardio usually on the same days as above.

I get 2-3 days off a week.


----------



## A class

4days training- Sunday- Upper body - Power day. Monday-legs-power day. Tues- rest day. Wed- Upper body- hypertrophy day. Thurs-legs/core-hypertrophy day. Fri/Sat ret days. Work each muscle group twice a wk, optimizing 2 post workout windows.


----------



## TommyFire

train about 4 times a week. Somedays i will weight train twice in one day though


----------



## AsItIs

Every Day, Often Twice Daily.


----------



## mal

2 x one week 3 x the next.


----------



## goonerton

3 or 4. sat and sun early morning , then once or twice during the week.


----------



## HodgesoN

8 days a week,

.


----------



## Jimboi

5x (Monday to Friday)


----------



## Sharpiedj

4 + 6 cardio


----------



## brandon91

5 days P.H.A.T and 1 day conditioning


----------



## Adarob08

4 times a week:

Day 1:

Chest; Dumbell Press, Cable Decline, Cable Incline, Pec Fly

Triceps; Rope Pulldown, Overhead pull, Bar Pulldown

Legs: Seated Leg Press

Day 2:

Shoulders; Shoulder Press with Dumbells, Shrugs (heavy), Forward raises (light)

Back; Wide Grip Pulldown, Cable Row, Bent Over Row

Biceps; Cable Curl (Straight Bar, EZ Bar, Close Handed Angled to exhaustion switching between each for sets), Preacher Curl

Legs: Calf Raises

Day 3: Repeat of day 1

Day 4: Repeat of day 2

PS. MY leg routine is poor I know, but I am going to get PT for a hour to help me nail squats and deadlift as I think thats how I should move forward...?

Stats:

B: 90KG

D: 80KG

S: Unkwown...

Cardio whenever I can be bothered so normally once a week for 45 mins or so.

My diet is poor but I am trying to change it slowly and have started getting more serious with what I put in my body. Im 6'5 at 20st 11lbs.

What do you guys think regarding my routine?

Cheers


----------



## JusNoGood

When on a cut then 5-6 times a week..when bulking 3-4.

Them heavy weights take its toll on old men like me


----------



## slystallone

4 days weight training

2 days football training

One Match per week

If dont have match I do leg day instead, so 5 days weights on those weeks.


----------



## Hudson

Weights 3 times a week and 2 x 45 mins cardio


----------



## PHMG

6 to 7 times a week weight training.


----------



## IGotTekkers

JoePro said:


> IMO that's overtraining man, 6 days is pretty useless to me... recovery is king!


Agree. I used to train 6 x per week and thought I was gaining good. Dropped it to 3x and exploded


----------



## Hartman

4 Times a week works for me..... I do quite heavy event work as well, stages etc. So always lifting something


----------



## corporates

Five days a week, one day cardio. Usually do 7.5 to 10 hrs a week training in the gym.

Training, not standing around talking crap to people like my other gym buddies lol, training.

Love you guys.xx


----------



## DazUKM

used to be 6, using a bro split backtoback (chest tri, back bi, legs shoulders, repeat, 1 rest day, continue) just started a 5x5 programme though so down to 4 now


----------



## WildBilly

I generally do 3 weight days and one day of cardio but am considering at the moment to swap to 4days weights (different split) and one day cardio. I'm lucky that I have quite a good metabolism naturally so dont have to do that much cardio to keep trim.

would interested to hear peoples splits? For years Ive done back + bis, chest + tri's, shoulders + legs but want to try somehting different now....


----------



## tony10

4 days for me.


----------



## Gab

3 days weights, 2 or 3 days HIIT, depending how tired I feel.


----------



## gdawgs

4 mon,tue,thur,fri


----------



## wiganwarrior

3-4 days dependant on work. No weekends and normally be break midweek works well for me


----------



## Sk1nny

At least once :-D


----------



## secondhandsoul

5 days a week. Mon - Fri. If I didn't have to let my body rest id train every day, probably twice a day.


----------



## MasterShorty

you guys are wimps, i train 7 days a week, sometimes two/three times a day. seperates the men from the boys.


----------



## Sk1nny

MasterShorty said:


> you guys are wimps, i train 7 days a week, sometimes two/three times a day. seperates the men from the boys.


I wish I was more Rambo just like you are x


----------



## Ricky12345

6 ATM while on cycle norm 4 though


----------



## gruffalo

Used to do every other day but just changed to 3 days on 2 off repeat


----------



## wezo

4 days in gym a week is well enough for me

you dont grow in the gym only when you rest..


----------



## xpower

8x In every 15 days


----------



## Guest

Between 4-6 days a week.

Don't do cardio off season.


----------



## andyhuggins

5x a week in total.


----------



## 1manarmy

6 days a week pretty much all year round!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Will do two or three days on and one day off. Just go on how I feel physically as to whether I do the 3rd day or not.


----------



## jay101

3 or 4 lifting ( dependant on work ) then 1 or 2 muay Thai as cardio ( well I'm fu**ed after so I class it as cardio )


----------



## Bulk1

Mon, Tues, rest, Thurs ,Fri, rest weekends.

I eat very low carbs non training days, so hate rest days.


----------



## secondhandsoul

Bulk1 said:


> Mon, Tues, rest, Thurs ,Fri, rest weekends.
> 
> I eat very low carbs non training days, so hate rest days.


I eat to maintenance on the weekend (rest) and I feel like I spend most the time bloody hungry


----------



## Bulk1

secondhandsoul said:


> I eat to maintenance on the weekend (rest) and I feel like I spend most the time bloody hungry


You shouldn't go hungry if you can help it, the green veggies just tend to be my main supply of carbs on rest days, but I dont go hungry even though im cutting.


----------



## rsd147

3 days a week on bulking and when cutting 4 days with extra cardio


----------



## MattGriff

I train 25 hrs a day, 8 days a week.


----------



## Hmob

3 days a week, no cardio, as little movement as humanly possible on off days


----------



## Hmob

MattGriff said:


> I train 25 hrs a day, 8 days a week.


Bulgarian-type routine is it?


----------



## MattGriff

Hmob said:


> Bulgarian-type routine is it?


Of course, you start your second set of squats while still doing your first.


----------



## str4nger

I train 6 days a week, also do morning cardio on weekdays when cutting


----------



## SickCurrent

Lift 6 days a week right now. Cardio and heavy physical work almost everyday.

As long as you get 8+ hrs sleep and never miss a meal overtraining is overhyped imo..

Oh yeah and don't forget dat dere celltech


----------



## JStepTricking

Lift 4 times a week and usually train my sport atleast once a week, out of training that currently though with injury!

But, it's pretty intense on legs, never feel like i'm overtrained though!


----------



## Bear2012

I'm training 7 days a week at the moment weight 4 times a week and then GSP Rushfit 3 times a week using the different routines in that.

However I am working away so not much else to do when at home its weights 4 times a week with cardio maybe twice a week

Get enough sleep and a good diet I don't understand how you overtrain. Listen to your body if you feel tired have a night off and go back the following day ready to beast it!


----------



## Mingster

Still 3 times a week for me. Pretty much always has been.


----------



## mal

just one long workout a week atm,was in the gym 3.5 hours today,killer! but its working..


----------



## Kev1980

4/5 times a week


----------



## bobbydrake

7 days a week most weeks (although I've got the worse calf doms at the moment so had 3 days off). I wouldn't try to train for over 3 hours in one go though - I have been told that I should try to get my workout done in an hour - anything over an hour and I'm not doing myself any good.


----------



## trololoDROL

7 whilst on gear (train most bodyparts twice a week) and four when i'm off.


----------



## mattiasl

I do 3 full body program which works really well, I am surprised how quick I increase in weight.


----------



## Lukeg

6.. 5 weight days and 1 cardio day


----------



## defdaz

Every day at the moment plus around two hours cardio. 4 weeks till show day, innit! :lol:


----------



## ladcrooks

2 days a week = mon and thurs.

push - pull - then bottom half. That means a 3rd at a time = 10 day rota. But I smash it and leave it. No guessing if I have done enough


----------



## Noxchi

monday : kickboxing

tuesday : body exercises

wednes: kickboxing

thursda: body exercises

friday :kickboxing

saturday : body exercises

sunday : holiday


----------



## Sambuca

4 but i could happily train everyday lol


----------



## hometrainer

i do a five day split monday to friday with weekends off sometimes do a sat morning if for some reason or another i have to miss a day


----------



## lickatsplit

I do 5 days a week, if I lived near my gym I'd do more.


----------

